# compact DRIVER vs Impact Driver



## D270 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,
I'm ready to get an impact driver, the Bosch PS41, howeve there is a combo deal on Amazon where you get the PS21 for $30 more.

I have tons of smooth drill bits and have always used keyless chucks....so since there is no chuck on the PS21.....isn't that a huge downer?

Just trying to decide between the PS41 by itself and the combo deal...I have an old cordless drill.

Thanks!


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

D270 said:


> Hi,
> I'm ready to get an impact driver, the Bosch PS41, howeve there is a combo deal on Amazon where you get the PS21 for $30 more.
> 
> I have tons of smooth drill bits and have always used keyless chucks....so since there is no chuck on the PS21.....isn't that a huge downer?
> ...


 They do make hex shanked quick-release drill bits, but I've never found any worth a darn. Looks like it would be a handy little screw driver though Just my two cents...


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a combo-pack with the impact and driver. 12v li-ion: can't remember model#. Both have the quick release. First thing I did was buy a chuck that could fit into the quick release.
I absoluteley love the set, but I really wish for a keyless chuck whenever I use it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

while impacts can drill holes with the right bit,it does not really totally replace a good variable speed drill,plus there are times when driving screws a drill/driver is a better choice


----------

